

Microsoft ready to kill Windows RT as Larson-Green says three is too many - jonathansizz
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/nov/26/microsoft-kill-windows-rt-larson-green

======
ywyrd
According to this article, they were never trying to create Windows on ARM,
just another locked-down walled garden a la the iPhone app store.

